# i want to open a new cafe



## raviabhishek (Apr 15, 2013)

plz help me.i wanna open a cyber cafe in my town sheikhpura,bihar.i don't know much about it,but it seems to be good business. plz help me regarding licences from where i could get it or configuration of pcs and anything u know? plz i am waiting for ur kind response


----------



## vkl (Apr 15, 2013)

Fill this up *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...answer-these-questions-first.html#post1542847 and post here.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 15, 2013)

Get a Trade License and a Pan registered in the name of the Cyber Cafe that you are opening.Open a current A/C too.

For the Config fill up that form.


----------



## raviabhishek (Apr 15, 2013)

vkl said:


> Fill this up *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...answer-these-questions-first.html#post1542847 and post here.




1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:INTERNET SURFING, I HAVE A COLLECTION OF MORE THAN 3000 MOVIES,FOR CLIENT USER,I DON'T KNOW MORE ABOUT GAMES,PLZ SUGGEST ME ABOUT games name .I AM ALSO PLANNING TO BUY PS3.SO,PLZ ALSO SUGGEST ME ABT PS3

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:
MORE THAN 20,000 RUPEES.
3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:
WINDOW 7.IS IT NECESSARY TO HAVE GENUINE WINDOW?
5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:
DON'T KNOW
6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:10 PIECES=21'' INCH AND 2 OTHER 47''.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:
I WANT TO BUY EACH AND EVERY COMPONENT required
8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:WITHIN  2 months

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:YES,I DID. BUT DON'T KNOW MORE ABOUT IT

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:ISHEIKHPURA,CHANDNI CHOWK,BIHAR

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:I AM  GOING TO BUY 1 GENERATOR AND  AC,AND A REFRIGERATOR,IS IT ENOUGH? OR I MISSING SOMETHING,AND PLZ ALSO TELL ME OF HOW MUCH KB I SHOULD BUY A GENERATOR TO RUN 10 PC AND 2 PS3 ALONG WITH TWO 47'' INCH LcD TV, AC AND A REFRIGERATOR.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 15, 2013)

you should have genuine windows and softwares.  (very imp)

what is the use of refrigerator in cafe?? lol i guess to give water to customers


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 15, 2013)

Tell the max budget for 1 PC... Post the exact price like 30k . 60k is also More than 20000 . So be specific.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 16, 2013)

Safe to say the 20k he has mentioned above is Per PC Price.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 16, 2013)

first make sure you have kids who will pay to play PS3 games... the games are still mighty costly.. If you do buy PS3, go for popular MP games, like BF3/UC3/TR2013/NFSMW2012 etc.

For the 2 ACs and 1 fridge + the PCs + PS3 + TVs you need a heavy duty - high wattage generator. Keep in mind the diesel costs 

btw, if you are using the PCs for surfing/chatting only, get 17-19" monitors.


----------



## raviabhishek (Apr 16, 2013)

upto 25,000 per pc


Case	Cooler Master Centurion 5 ATX Computer Case, CAC-T05-UW

Power supply	Thermaltake TR2 430W ATX Power Supply, W0070RUC

Motherboard/Bios	Asus P7P55 LX LGA1156 Intel P55 ATX Motherboard, P7P55-LX

Processor	Intel Core i3-560 3.33GHz LGA1156 Processor, BX80616I3560

Memory	Crucial 4GB DDR3 1333 PC3 10600 SDRAM, CT51264BA1339

Video	MSI N450GTS 1GB GDDR5 PCIE2 x16 Video Card, N450GTS-M2D1GD5

Display	Samsung 2433BW 24" WUXGA LCD Monitor, 2433BW-1

Hard disk	Seagate Constellation 500GB 7200 RPM 3.0Gb/s SATA HDD ST3500514NS

Optical drive	Sony Optiarc SATA DVD Dual-Layer Burner, AD-7260S

Network	Intel PRO/1000 GT Desktop Adapter Card, PWLA8391GT

Keyboard	Cherry J82-16001 Business K-1 USB Keyboard, J8216001LUNEU2

Mouse	Logitech 3-button 1-wheel USB Wired Optical Mouse, SBF-96

Ethernet	Intel PRO/1000 GT Desktop Adapter Card, PWLA8391GT


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 17, 2013)

A 24" monitor will itself cost 10K. Here itself goes almost half the budget.

Intel i3 3220 @ 6k
Gigabyte GAB75M @ 4k
Gskill RipJAWSx 4 GB @ 2k
WD Caviar Blue 500 GB @ 3k
ASUS DVD RW @ 1k
Corsair CX430 V2 @ 2.3k
CM Elite 310 @ 1.8k
DELL IN2030M @ 6.5K
Logitech MK200 @ 0.65K
Creative Speakers 2.0 @ 0.4k
Total ~ 27k

IF you think the cost is more , replace the proc with Pentium G2020 .


----------



## raviabhishek (Apr 17, 2013)

what does k means.?
plz explain?


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 17, 2013)

raviabhishek said:


> what does k means.?
> plz explain?



1K = 1 Thousand rupees (INR)


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 17, 2013)

1k = rs 1000


----------



## bestpain (Apr 17, 2013)

its stupid to spend more than 15 k for a simple pc for surfing....is total wastage of money......i would suggest u to buy second hand computers is available maybe 3 second hand pc u can get on olx.in.........and 1 important thing no need to buy 10 computers at a time....start with 3 -5 pc and if ur job goes well then purchase another....i too used to live in gaya,bihar .....have seen many cafe stores closed due to less income...i mean poor bihar...........the choice of ps3 is good ...go for 32 inch lcd ....save power man ...no need to spend a lot at a same time....spend money time to time as ur shops develops......as for configuration go for
intel dual core -3k
asus/gigabyte h61 chipset mobo-2.5 k
monitor any 16 inch - 4k
hdd ,ram,power supply,cabinet at 5k ..no need to go for high end power supply .(get second hand hdd of 80 gb if available)


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 17, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> A 24" monitor will itself cost 10K. Here itself goes almost half the budget.
> 
> Intel i3 3220 @ 6k
> Gigabyte GAB75M @ 4k
> ...



you have got to be kidding me.. How many cyber cafes have you seen with config like this exclusively for surfing


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 17, 2013)

Get a Intel G630 based system it's enough for a browsing PC.

Intel G630
ASUS p8h61-M LX *REV 3.0*
Corsair Value 4GB RAM
WD Caviar Blue 500 GB
Generic Cabinet with PSU ~ 1.2K
DELL IN2030M *OR* Buy a 16" LCD @ 4K
Logitech MK200
Creative Speakers 2.0
x 5
+
Licence fees of five windows.

Above is your base config.

Now some other options

you can use Ubuntu also if these will be strictly browsing PCs, this will save money on windows licencing.
Get a beefy inverter with the savings.

Put two DVD RW drives in one master PC. Don't need to buy DVDRW drive for each PC.



Buy five PC first. If you see business is good then go for more.



And don't forget about 
these 
Get a Printer cum scanner.



The Incinerator said:


> Get a Trade License and a Pan registered in the name of the Cyber Cafe that you are opening.Open a current A/C too.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 17, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> you have got to be kidding me.. How many cyber cafes have you seen with config like this exclusively for surfing


What comes with the budget only I suggested. If OP is satisfied with a 20k rig. Let him go with it.


----------



## Flash (Apr 17, 2013)

@OP: Whether the PS3 is for personal use or for the cafe?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 18, 2013)

^for the cafe.. he's buying two..


----------



## raviabhishek (Apr 18, 2013)

Thnks........

FROM WHERE I CAN GET TRADE LICENCE. and what are other should be opted for better business

for caFE


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2013)

raviabhishek said:


> Thnks........
> 
> FROM WHERE I CAN GET TRADE LICENCE. and what are other should be opted for better business
> 
> for caFE


> Keep one cheap headphone with mic with each PC.

> Light background music would be good too


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 18, 2013)

Get cheap Webcams too..


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 18, 2013)

raviabhishek said:


> Thnks........
> 
> FROM WHERE I CAN GET TRADE LICENCE.



Your Muncipal Corporation.


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 18, 2013)

raviabhishek said:


> Thnks........
> 
> FROM WHERE I CAN GET TRADE LICENCE. and what are other should be opted for better business
> 
> for caFE


for your second question
1> buy a small refrigerator & keep cold drinks, potato chips.
2> keep mobile recharge option, talk with your local operator offices of BSNL,Airtel,IDEA etc... they will provide you
3> do provide print services
4> put adds like Railway reservations, job apply etc. done here 

if you see customers are coming then add
5> keep blank CDs, DVDs, plastic cases for CDs
6> Keep some headphones etc. & some usual PC stuffs(not in large numbers. Do not buy more than 5 / 10 at a time)


----------



## Flash (Apr 18, 2013)

It's better to ask the "Cafe-owners" in your area, for all the formalities + tips'n'tricks.


----------



## raviabhishek (Apr 18, 2013)

thnk u


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 18, 2013)

For printing, id suggest you refill your own cartridges or install CISS..
No offence but cafe owners rip people off with Rs 15/colour page when they refill their ink with Rs 200


----------



## raviabhishek (Apr 19, 2013)

is there any ups in the market that gives backup to 10pc at a time?
and also plz suggest me about client handling cafe software?
and also about security cameras?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2013)

raviabhishek said:


> *is there any ups in the market that gives backup to 10pc at a time?*
> and also plz suggest me about client handling cafe software?
> and also about security cameras?


Get a generator instead.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 19, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Get a generator instead.



 Agree with you.
Generator makes more sense because inverter will cost almost the same 
If inverter you need 1KVa *2 inverters and batteries you need 180mah*4 total cost will be approx 55K-60K so generator makes more sense and get Honda's generators.


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 19, 2013)

but still he will need UPS. Cause he needs to take care of the PC load from PowerCut -to- turning on generator those few minutes.

cheapest good UPS is APC 1.1KVA can take loads upto ~700WATTS
so two of these APC 1.1KVA ~ Rs. 5300 x 2 = 10600 but backup time will be limited to few minutes with full load.
You can look from Numeric 1KVA ones x 3 ~ Rs. 10000

+ your generator cost.

The Intelg30 based systems wouldnot consume much power @110W(each) max

i have no idea about power consumption of the console & TVs


----------



## raviabhishek (Apr 23, 2013)

prefer a attractive name for gaming zone and cyber cafe

thnks. u hv undrstnd my prblm


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (May 1, 2013)

kurukshetra


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 1, 2013)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> kurukshetra



  ... 

He is not building a war zone.  . My suggestion :- Gamer's Haven  

Shiva


----------



## bestpain (May 1, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> ...
> 
> He is not building a war zone.  . My suggestion :- *Gamer's Have*n
> 
> Shiva



Gamer's Have-70%of bihari will doubt whether its a cafe ...lol

i have some name..........gamesnet,goodluck cafe,


----------



## Nerevarine (May 1, 2013)

Gamer's Gate


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 1, 2013)

Gamers gate sounds good...
Gamers Paradise !!!


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2013)

Whatever you name, just add some ACTRESS PHOTO standing behind a computer or holding a game controller, because that's what matters


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (May 1, 2013)

i smell a warning

cyber cafe is a good name if you ask me


----------



## freshseasons (May 1, 2013)

I owned an internet cafe long time back , the biggest with 38 pcs in my town for 10 yrs almost and my experience has been nothing attracts more than plain name INTERNET CAFE in black against while backgroud backlit.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 2, 2013)

my advice would be to buy 5 computers at start and one ps3 console also if u can take care of os using ahem version (since its very small scale m sure MS wouldn't mind) then add some services like travell agency , online ticket booking , railway reservation, mobile applications downloading( people pay for this too) ...... no need to buy apc ups get a 1.1 kva microtek ups will save u some money there.......also do put up amazing posters of game outside ur shop it attracts people......


----------



## The Incinerator (May 2, 2013)

freshseasons said:


> I owned an internet cafe long time back , the biggest with 38 pcs in my town for 10 yrs almost and my experience has been nothing attracts more than plain name *INTERNET CAFE*in black against while backgroud backlit.



+1.....


----------

